# JessEm Mast-R-Lift vs JessEm Mast-R-Lift II



## Saiyoot (May 27, 2011)

I am considering buying the router lift and got so attracted to Jessem. The two models I'm looking at are JessEm 02101 Mast-R-Lift (Amazon-$250) and JessEm Mast-R-Lift II (Amazon-$380). Has anyone has a chance to compare these two? Does version II do better than the first to justify $130 difference? Thanks, Saiyoot


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

I haven't directly compared both but I do use an older Rockler version of the Master Lift. The difference I see is that the current Jessem ML uses a belt with an offset depth adjuster whereas my version is similar to the ML 2 (no belt).

The ML is designed for the PC 7518 motor (and others with same diameter) the ML2 apparently can be adapted to other size routers without getting the reducer collars needed for the ML

The ML2 has an additional cam lock, the ML does not (I've had no trouble with mine losing it's setting during use yet, but the screw tension is adjustable to mitigate any wear over time)

Can't speak to any difference in "beef" of the units below the plate and it appears both have the aluminum plates.

Adaptability for different routers and the cam lock appears to be the primary differences I see. 

I use a dedicated 7518 motor so adaptablility is no biggy to me. I do like the cam lock idea but it wouldn't be worth the extra unless there was a significant difference in the "beef" below the plate which I can't determine offhand.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

The Mast R Lift is the older version of the Mast R Lift II. Here is the link to the old one.

I have the Mast R Lift II and recommend it highly. Differences are in the mounting. You can dig around and compare the specs. The New one also has the locking cam. It would appear that the newer unit is beefier than the old one too. Is it worth it? Must be a reason they improved it. All I can say is I'm totally happy with mine.

I would shop around too. I got mine from Infinity Tools. Good luck!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Saiyoot,

I've owned the Mast-R-Lift for a couple of years and love it. Comparing it with the new one, the only significant difference I see is the adjustable "jaws" for different riameters of routers. The original came sized for the PC 7518 and you purchased "adapter sleeves" for smaller diameter routers.

The II also appears a better fit if you're going to be swapping the router in and out of the lift. The original, while you could remove and replace the router, wasn't set up to do it quickly. Bolts instead of cams, etc... For a permanent mount I like the original as it is more permanently mounted.


----------



## Saiyoot (May 27, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences with this. I found that Jessem direct sells both a little cheaper than at Amazon. It decision, decision, and decision....


----------



## Saiyoot (May 27, 2011)

Thank you all again for sharing your knowledge with me. I thought I would make an update on this. I decided to get jessem mast-r-lift II. After search around to compare the prices between merchants including jessemdirect and amazon. No one has the best price like Infinity cutting tools. With the promotion along with low shipping rate, I got it for just about $310 all together. The package just arrived today. While I don't have a table to try it yet but i did install PC7518 on it just to observe the movement. It amazes me how smooth I felt when spinning the lift up and down. And that "lock-up" feature is very nice too. It has a really soft touch of a lock in it and the spindle will not turn anymore. I love it!!!!


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------

